# Αγωνιστικό Bodybuilding > Διεθνείς Αγώνες / International Competitions >  Διάσπαση της IFBB Pro League με την Ερασιτεχνική IFBB

## Polyneikos

*Διάσπαση της ΝPC (National Physical Committte) από την IFBB

*Σύμφωνα με την ανακοίνωση , διασπάται η NPC από την IFBB.
Πλεον η IFBB Pro League  αναγνωρίζει μονο την NPC για ερασιτεχνικούς αγώνες που οδηγούν στους επαγγελματίες και ο ειναι ο μονος αποδεκτός δρόμος να αποκτήσει κάποιος επαγγελματική κάρτα 
Επίσης η ανακοίνωση αναφέρει ότι με αφετηρια το San Marino Pro, θα γίνoνται αγώνες Pro Qualifications ανά χώρα που θα είναι οι μονοι αναγνωρισμένοι από την IFBB Pro League για να πάρει κάποιος κάρτα.

----------


## S. KTISTAKIS

Καποιοι μεγαλοπαραγοντες ειχαν μεινει στην απ΄εξω με τις απευθειας καρτες του προεδρου τελικα και τα παντελονατα ευρωπουλα.......

Λιγοι θα καταλαβουν τι σημαινει αυτη η αποφαση !

Γιατι εχω ενα προαισθημα πως θα γινει ο κακος χαμος ?  :08. Turtle:

----------


## Polyneikos

Προηγουμένως είχε προηγηθεί εκ μερους της IFBB αυτή η ανακοίνωση, αναφορικά με την ΝPC, οτι αποβάλλεται με αφορμή την μη τήρηση των κανονισμών στο Amateur Olympia στο Las Vegas..



*Πηγή*

----------


## Polyneikos

Mενει να δούμε τα Amateur Olympia, Arnold Classic, Diamond Cup που διοργανωνόταν από την IFBB, πως θα διαχειριστούν την κατάσταση καθώς έδιναν σε κάθε αγώνα 5 καρτες, στις γνωστές κατηγορίες.
Eπισης από πότε θα έχει εφαρμογή αυτό το μέτρο, πχ ο νικητής του Arnold Classic Europe που γίνεται μεθαύριο ,θα παρει επαγγελματική καρτα;
Ο Αrnold ως ξεχωριστή προσωπικότητα με ειδικο βάρος, ποιον θα υποστηρίξει με τις 6-7 διοργανώσεις που κάνει ανα υφήλιο; Τον Μάνιον ή τον Σαντοχα;
Πλην τουτου, ποιοι Promoters της IFBB Pro League θα αναλάβουν να τρέχουν στην Ευρωπη αγώνες που θα δίνουν επαγγελματικές κάρτες, κάθε πότε θα διοργανώνονται κτλ..

----------


## Δημητρης 1924

Μεγάλο μπέρδεμα μακάρι να βρεθεί γρήγορα μια λύση γιατί έτσι όπως είναι τώρα τα πράγματα μένουν στον αέρα αθλητές απο ολοι την Ευρώπη  που προσδοκουσαν να πάρουν την πολυπόθητη ifbb pro card.

----------


## Muscleboss

Διορθώστε με αν κάνω λάθος, αλλά αυτό για τη Ελλάδα σημαίνει ότι για να πάρει κάποιος επαγγελματική κάρτα IFBB Pro πλέον δε θα χρειάζεται να πηγαίνει μέσω αγώνων ΕΟΣΔ, αλλά μένει να δούμε η NPC USA με ποιες "ομοσπονδίες" θα συνεργαστεί ή ποιους αγώνες θα αναγνωρίσει ανα την υφήλιο γiα τις επαγγελματικές κάρτες.... προμηνύεται χειμώνας εξελίξεων...

Στέλιο ποιο τραγούδι αφιερώνει τώρα ο Manion στον Santonja?  :08. Turtle:

----------


## S. KTISTAKIS

> Διορθώστε με αν κάνω λάθος, αλλά αυτό για τη Ελλάδα σημαίνει ότι για να πάρει κάποιος επαγγελματική κάρτα IFBB Pro πλέον δε θα χρειάζεται να πηγαίνει μέσω αγώνων ΕΟΣΔ, αλλά μένει να δούμε η NPC USA με ποιες "ομοσπονδίες" θα συνεργαστεί ή ποιους αγώνες θα αναγνωρίσει ανα την υφήλιο γiα τις επαγγελματικές κάρτες.... προμηνύεται χειμώνας εξελίξεων...
> 
> Στέλιο ποιο τραγούδι αφιερώνει τώρα ο Manion στον Santonja?



Ενα ειναι το κομματι που μπορει να γινει αφιερωση στη συγκεκριμενη περιπτωση Πανο





H  Αυστριακη βελανιδια εχει παρει ηδη θεση αν θελετε και την ειδηση μιας και δεν εδωσε καν το παρον στο MR  OLYMPIA.

Ο Μανιον που ειναι και η πηγη μου μεσω καποιων μεγαλων αθλητων τα εχει παρει στο κρανιο με το κοντο με αυτα που εμαθε και εγιναν τα τελευταια 2 χρονια.

Η μπατσα του Μαγκου ηταν και ενα απο τα λιθαρακια ........(λες? και αλλη ειδηση?)

Ο Μανιον ειναι με τους αθλητες και θα το δειτε λιγο υπομονη.

Θελω να δω τωρα τους δικους μας εδω μεσα τι θα κανουν και ποιον θα πουλησουν  :08. Turtle: 

*ΚΑΙ ΝΑΙ ΔΕΝ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΛΑΘΟΣ ΣΕ ΑΥΤΟ ΠΟΥ ΡΩΤΑΣ !!!*

Τερμα η αποκλειστικοτητες  :08. Spank: 


Και ο ΜΑΝΙΟΝ κλεινει με το παρακατω ασμα

----------


## madlen

Αγαπητέ Πρόεδρε, αγαπητή Γενική Γραμματέα, αγαπητοί φίλοι,

 Είμαστε στην ευχάριστη θέση να σας ενημερώσουμε ότι, παρακολουθώντας με μεγάλη ανησυχία την προοδευτική κατάρρευση του επαγγελματικού  bodybuilding που είχε σαν επακόλουθο τον πρόσφατο αποκλεισμό της NPC και του Προέδρου της, κ. Jim Manion, εξαιτίας των συστηματικών παραβιάσεων των κανονισμών και του καταστατικού της IFBB καθώς και την έλλειψη σεβασμού προς τις Εθνικές  Ομοσπονδίες και τα μέλη της IFBB, η IFBB ανακοινώνει τον επαναπροσδιορισμό της διοργάνωσης  των επαγγελματικών δραστηριοτήτων με άμεση ισχύ.
 Έχει ήδη προγραμματιστεί ένα εξαιρετικό πρόγραμμα επαγγελματικών δραστηριοτήτων, το οποίο θα ανακοινωθεί εντός αυτής της εβδομάδας.
 Εν τω μεταξύ, μπορείτε να αναρτήσετε  αυτό το banner στον ιστότοπό σας και τα κανάλια κοινωνικών μέσων. Θα σας προωθήσουμε περισσότερα.
Σας ευχαριστούμε εκ των προτέρων για τη δέσμευσή σας, την πίστη και την αφοσίωση  προς τις αρχές της IFBB .

Ειλικρινά δικοί σας,

Τα μέλη της  Κεντρικής διοίκησης της IFBB




> Dear President, dear General Secretary, dear friends,
> 
> We are pleased to inform you that, after following with great concern the progressive deterioration of professional bodybuilding, and the recent suspension of NPC and its President, Mr. Jim Manion, due to their continuos breaches of the IFBB Rules and Constituion, as well as their disrespect to the IFBB National Federation Members, the IFBB announces it is reassuming the organization of the professional activities, with immediate effect.
> 
> There is already scheduled a fantastic program of pro activities, which shall be announced within this week.
> 
> In the meantime, please feel free to share this banner on your website and social media channels. We will forward you more throughout the day.
> 
> Thanking you in advance for your commitment, loyalty and compromise with the IFBB and our principles.
> ...

----------


## Polyneikos

Μάγδα καλησπέρα, σε ευχαριστούμε για την ενημέρωση, το έλαβα και εγω σε μαιλ και το έβαλα στα Δελτία Τύπου αλλά αποδείχθηκες πιο γρήγορη :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## madlen

Καλησπέρα Κώστα! Πάντα στην διάθεσή σας!!: :01. Smile:

----------


## Polyneikos

O Robin Chang, Ιnternational Director της IFBB Pro League και promoter του Olympia ,ανέρτησε το εξής :

----------


## S. KTISTAKIS

Θα γραψω 2 λογια και δεν θα ξανα ασχοληθω με το θεμα γιατι γνωριζω τη δυναμη τις προθεσεις και τη φιλοσοφια του Jim.

Eχω φερει στην Ελλαδα αρχικα τον Gustavo  3ο  Μr Olympia εκεινη τη χρονια για guest ! Ολοι γνωριζουμε οτι οι κανονες στην IFBB γινοντε προς το συμφερον της και μονο και ειδικα στον Ευρωπαικο χωρο. Μιλαω μαζι του και μου λεει *"πρεπει να ρωτησω τον Jim γιατι ο αγωνας δεν ειναι της IFBB"* !

Του ειπα αστο θα μιλησω εγω μαζι του σαν διοργανωτης.

Ωστωσο ειχαν κυκλοφορησει εγχωριες φημες και "απειλες"  για την παρουσια του στον αγωνα μου κατι που με εκανε να βαλω τα γελια μετα την απαντηση και ανταποκριση του Μανιον !

Ο ανθρωπος ηταν απλος και κατανοητος *"και βεβαια μπορει να ερθει αρκει να καλυφθουν τα εξοδα του και να μην βγει εκτος προγραμματος του"*

Το ιδιο εγινε και με την Yaxeny Μs Olympia παρακαλω ακολουθωντας την ιδια οδο οπως και με το Κεφαλιανο !

Τωρα κατι τυποι Ευρωπαιοι με την καραμελα των αποκλεισμων  και των προστιμων εαν ενας επαγγελματιας η ερασιτεχνης παιζει  εκτος IFBB και θελησει να ξαναεπιστρεψει καλα θα κανουν να* ΕΠΙΣΤΡΕΨΟΥΝ ΤΑ ΠΡΟΣΤΙΜΑ ΚΑΙ ΤΟΥΣ ΤΙΤΛΟΥΣ ΠΙΣΩ ΣΤΑ ΠΑΙΔΙΑ* !

Αν ημουν καλα στην υγεια μου και ανηκα σε οποιαδηποτε ομοσπονδια τωρα θα ημουν στο Μαιαμι και θα μιλουσα μαζι του για συνεργασια.............................

----------


## Polyneikos

Ο Jim Manion ανακοινώνει τον πρώτο αγώνα στην Ευρώπη για τους ερασιτέχνες που θα δοθούν επαγγελματικές κάρτες για την IFBB Pro League.
Στις *24-26 Νοεμβρίου που θα πραγματοποιηθεί στο Σαν Μαρίνο το San Marino Pro* (εκεί θα κάνει και την παρθενική του εμφάνιση ως επαγγελματίας ο Χρήστος Πιστόλας , παράλληλα θα γίνει και το Amateur Olympia , όπου θα είναι ελεύθερο για όποιον αθλητή θέλει να συμμετάσχει και να διεκδικήσει επαγγελματική κάρτα!

----------


## Polyneikos

Συνέντευξη του Jim Manion στον Bob Cicherillo

----------


## Polyneikos

Μια αλληλογραφία που έγινε μεταξύ του Σοφοκλή Ταίηλορ , πρόεδρο την NAC Hellas με τον Jim Manion και μου ζητήθηκε να αναρτηθεί. 


> *---------- Forwarded message ----------**From:  <npcfirst@aol.com>*
> *Date: 25 September 2017 at 18:01*
> *Subject: Re: GREEK NATIONAL ATHLETIC COMMITTEE / PRESIDENT MR SOFOKLIS TAYLOR*
> *To: staylorappr@gmail.com*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dear Mr. Taylor,
> ...

----------


## Polyneikos

H ενημέρωση πάντως που υπάρχει για όποιον παρακολουθεί τα στενά δρώμενα, είναι οτι η Eρασιτεχνική Παγκόσμια IFBB μέχρι το τέλος του χρόνου θα στελεχώνει απο τα Εγχώρια Πρωταθλήματα αλλά και τους διεθνείς αγώνες που υπάρχουν *στο καλεντάρι της* τις Elite Pro κατηγορίες έτσι ώστε από το 2018 θα τρέχουν στους αγώνες οι κατηγορίες σε events παράλληλα με τους Ερασιτέχνες.
Οπότε με αυτό το σκεπτικο, Elite Pro κάρτες θα μπορούν να παρουν Έλληνες αθλητές και στο *23ο Πανελλήνιο Κύπελλο της ΕΟΣΔ* στις 5 Νοεμβρίου.
Οι αθλητές που θα παραλάβουν αυτές τις κάρτες προφανώς δεν θα μπορούν να ξαναγωνιστούν στην Ομοσπονδία ως ερασιτέχνες, στις εγχώριες και στις διεθνείς διοργανώσεις.
To δέλεαρ για τους αθλητές θα είναι τα υψηλά χρηματικά έπαθλα που θα μοιράζονται στους νικητές των Εlite Pro events.
Όπως όλα δείχνουν υπάρχει μια προσέγγιση να κρατηθούν οι αθλητές σε αγώνες που θα γίνονται κυρίως Ευρώπη απο την IFBB που θα έχουν την πιθανότητα να πάρουν χρηματικά έπαθλα με ελπίδες διάκρισης, χωρίς να ταξιδεύουν στην Αμερική και να παίζουν σε αγώνες της IFBB Pro League.

----------


## S. KTISTAKIS

> H ενημέρωση πάντως που υπάρχει για όποιον παρακολουθεί τα στενά δρώμενα, είναι οτι η Eρασιτεχνική Παγκόσμια IFBB μέχρι το τέλος του χρόνου θα στελεχώνει απο τα Εγχώρια Πρωταθλήματα αλλά και τους διεθνείς αγώνες που υπάρχουν *στο καλεντάρι της* τις Elite Pro κατηγορίες έτσι ώστε από το 2018 θα τρέχουν στους αγώνες οι κατηγορίες σε events παράλληλα με τους Ερασιτέχνες.
> Οπότε με αυτό το σκεπτικο, Elite Pro κάρτες θα μπορούν να παρουν Έλληνες αθλητές και στο *23ο Πανελλήνιο Κύπελλο της ΕΟΣΔ* στις 5 Νοεμβρίου.
> Οι αθλητές που θα παραλάβουν αυτές τις κάρτες προφανώς δεν θα μπορούν να ξαναγωνιστούν στην Ομοσπονδία ως ερασιτέχνες, στις εγχώριες και στις διεθνείς διοργανώσεις.
> To δέλεαρ για τους αθλητές θα είναι τα υψηλά χρηματικά έπαθλα που θα μοιράζονται στους νικητές των Εlite Pro events.
> Όπως όλα δείχνουν υπάρχει μια προσέγγιση να κρατηθούν οι αθλητές σε αγώνες που θα γίνονται κυρίως Ευρώπη απο την IFBB που θα έχουν την πιθανότητα να πάρουν χρηματικά έπαθλα με ελπίδες διάκρισης, χωρίς να ταξιδεύουν στην Αμερική και να παίζουν σε αγώνες της IFBB Pro League.



Ντιναρα μου πολυ πεζο σε βρισκω    :08. Turtle: 

Ο Γιωργακης παντως με το στιχο του ειναι μεσα στο μυαλο των αθλητων  :08. Turtle:

----------


## Polyneikos

Στελιο απλά μιλάω επι της ουσίας και εχω καλή πληροφόρηση  :01. Wink:

----------


## S. KTISTAKIS

> Στελιο απλά μιλάω επι της ουσίας και εχω καλή πληροφόρηση


Ποιος είδε νύχτα με *δυο φεγγάρια*  (pro leauge  και lidl  αααα σορρυ ελιτ card)
ποιος είδε ήλιο σαν αχινό
κι ερωτευμένα *πουλιά και ψάρια*
να κολυμπάνε στον ουρανό


Καράβια βγήκαν στη στεριά
και χάθηκαν στο χιόνι
κι αυτός που τα ονειρεύτηκε *(pro card)*
τα περιμένει ακόμη


Απλα και κατανοητα και επι της ουσιας Ντιναρα μου  :08. Turtle:

----------


## Polyneikos

Δεν μπορώ να παρακολουθήσω τον καλλιτεχνικό σου ειρμό καθότι πεζός :01. Razz:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## S. KTISTAKIS

> Δεν μπορώ να παρακολουθήσω τον καλλιτεχνικό σου ειρμό καθότι πεζός


 Για αυτο σε αγαπω  :01. Razz:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

χρειάζεται και λίγο καλλιτεχνικός άερας εδω μέσα σε μάς τούς πεζούς  και γω πεζός είμαι εμένα μ αγαπάς λίγο?  :01. Razz: 
τον έπιασα τον συνειρμό σου Στέλιο και έχει κάποια σοβαρή βάση , αλλα θα φανούν πιστεύω μετα τις πρώτες αγωνιστικές που οδηγούνται τα πράματα και αν είναι για καλύτερο η χειρότερο 
Πάντως με αυτες τις εξελίξεις θα έχουμε θερμό χειμώνα στο χώρο μας και μακάρι να βγεί σε κάτι καλό για τούς αθλητες κυρίως

----------


## beefmeup

καραβι βλεπεις να αργει, σκ@τ@ θα κουβαλαει, που ειπε κ ενας μεγαλος ποιητης.. :08. Turtle:

----------


## NASSER

Προσωπικά τελευταία γελάω με φώτο που κάνουν ανάρτηση φίλοι στο facebook καθώς παρουσιάζουν ερασιτέχνες αθλητές που ξεπερνάνε κατά πολύ IFBB Pro αθλητές που πήραν κάρτες από τα Amauter και Diamond. Και οι άνθρωποι δεν έχουν βλέψεις για κάρτες...
Όλοι στους τίτλους έχουν σφηνώσει λες και η κοινωνία θα τους αναγνωρίσει ως ανώτερα όντα...

----------


## Polyneikos

Στο Arnold Classic πρόσφατα , συμμετείχε στην +100 και βγήκε 2ος, ο Jellali από το Μαρόκο (νο 417)





Τον αναφέρω γιατί είχε πάρει καρτα το 2014 στο Amateur Olympia της Μόσχας, επαιξε στο Mr Olympia το 2015 ως επαγγελματίας, τελικά επανήλθε στους ερασιτέχνες..

----------


## Polyneikos

Ο Αrnold ανακοίνωσε οτι τα Arnold Amateur τάσσονται με την NPC από το 2018 και θα μοιράζουν επαγγελματικές κάρτες της IFBB Pro League.

----------


## S. KTISTAKIS

> Ο Αrnold ανακοίνωσε οτι τα Arnold Amateur τάσσονται με την NPC από το 2018 και θα μοιράζουν επαγγελματικές κάρτες της IFBB Pro League.


Ρε Κωστα δεν το ειχαμε πει αυτο με τη σταση του στο τελευταιο Olympia ?

Μη με αναγκασεις να ανεβασω παλι Νταλαρωειδες απαντηση  :08. Turtle:

----------


## Polyneikos

Όπως το πάς Στέλιο, θα μάθει τα τραγούδια του Νταλάρα και ο Σαντόχα με τον Μάνιον, να ανταλλάσσουν αφιερώσεις  :01. Razz:

----------


## Polyneikos

> *
> H  Αυστριακη βελανιδια εχει παρει ηδη θεση αν θελετε και την ειδηση μιας και δεν εδωσε καν το παρον στο MR  OLYMPIA.*
> 
> Ο Μανιον που ειναι και η πηγη μου μεσω καποιων μεγαλων αθλητων τα εχει παρει στο κρανιο με το κοντο με αυτα που εμαθε και εγιναν τα τελευταια 2 χρονια.
> 
> Η μπατσα του Μαγκου ηταν και ενα απο τα λιθαρακια ........(λες? και αλλη ειδηση?)
> 
> Ο Μανιον ειναι με τους αθλητες και θα το δειτε λιγο υπομονη.





> *Ο Αrnold ανακοίνωσε οτι τα Arnold Amateur τάσσονται με την NPC* από το 2018 και θα μοιράζουν επαγγελματικές κάρτες της IFBB Pro League.





> *Ρε Κωστα δεν το ειχαμε πει αυτο με τη σταση του στο τελευταιο Olympia ?*
> 
> Μη με αναγκασεις να ανεβασω παλι *Νταλαρωειδες απαντηση*


Στελιο από προηγούμενο σου πόστ, έλεγες πως ο Arnold πήρε ήδη θεση, μη πηγαίνοντας στο Mr Olympia, άρα οτι δεν στηρίζει τον Μανιον , που σημαίνει οτι θα ήταν με τον Σαντόχα..
Τελικά η βελανιδιά έκανε την κωλοτούμπα ή εσύ αλλα μας είπες τότε και αλλα μας λες τώρα ότι έλεγες; :01. Mr. Green: 

Πάρε μια αφιέρωση και από μένα τωρα  :01. Razz:

----------


## S. KTISTAKIS

Η βελανιδια Ντιναρα ξεχνας οτι ειχε ενα EVENT στο σπιτι του κοντου και το να μη παραστει στο OLYMPIA εδωσε ελπιδες στον Ισπανο οτι μπορει να τον στηριξει !

Ο Αρνι καθαρησε μετα τον αγωνα του και αφησε συξηλο τον ρεβιθουλη πιανοντας τον κοροιδο !  :08. Turtle: 


Αν ψαξεις καλυτερα το παρελθον Μανιον και Αρνι και το τι εχουν περασει αλλα και κανει μαζι θα ησουν υποψιασμενος για το τι θα επακολουουσε απλα εγω δεν ημουν ξεκαθαρος απο την αρχη καθως νομιζα οτι πιανοντε τα υπονοουμενα μου   :01. Razz: 


Η βελανιδια δεν εκανε καμια κωλοτουμπα ! Την δουλεια της εκανε απλα   :03. Clap: 


Κλεινω με ενα ασμα που σε 2 χρονια θα τραγουδαει ο ρεβιθουλης με οσους θα εχουν απομεινει διπλα του στην Lidle IFBB αντε παλι σορρυ την Ελιτ ηθελα να πω







Ο ρεβιθουλης θα παθει μεγαλο πατατρακ μεσα στο 18 αλλα καλυτερα να τα πεταω ενα ενα και στην ωρα τους λιγο πριν γινουν......

----------


## Polyneikos

> Η βελανιδια Ντιναρα ξεχνας οτι ειχε ενα EVENT στο σπιτι του κοντου και το να μη παραστει στο OLYMPIA εδωσε ελπιδες στον Ισπανο οτι μπορει να τον στηριξει !
> Ο Αρνι καθαρησε μετα τον αγωνα του και αφησε συξηλο τον ρεβιθουλη πιανοντας τον κοροιδο ! 
> 
> 
> Αν ψαξεις καλυτερα το παρελθον Μανιον και Αρνι και το τι εχουν περασει αλλα και κανει μαζι θα ησουν υποψιασμενος για το τι θα επακολουουσε *απλα εγω δεν ημουν ξεκαθαρος απο την αρχη καθως νομιζα οτι πιανοντε τα υπονοουμενα μου* 
> 
> 
> Η βελανιδια δεν εκανε καμια κωλοτουμπα ! Την δουλεια της εκανε απλα 
> 
> ...


Στελιο για πολιτικός θα ήσουν καλός, ξεγλυστράς εύκολα στα λεγόμενα  :01. Razz:

----------


## S. KTISTAKIS

> Στελιο για πολιτικός θα ήσουν καλός, ξεγλυστράς εύκολα στα λεγόμενα


Απαπα μη λες τετοια θα βρω το μπελα μου  :08. Turtle: 


Δεν εκρυψα απο την αρχη την προτιμηση μου στον Μανιον καθαρα λογο "υψους"  πως θα μπορουσε η βελανιδια 2 μετρα αντρας να κανει το αντιθετο ρε Ντινο ? :01. Razz: 


Περαν της πλακας δεν υπηρχε αλλος δρομος για τον Αρνι καθοτι Αμερικανος και οι σχεσεις του με τον Μανιον κατι παραπανω απο αδελφικη. Η αποφαση του ηθελε διπλωματικη σταση και αυτο επραξε. 

Αν θυμασε Κωσταντινε μου ειχα γραψει πολυ καιρο πριν πως ο Μανιον ειναι με τους αθλητες πως θα μπορουσε ο Αρνι να μην πει και να συμπορευθει μαζι του ?




Σου θυμιζουν τα λεγομενα αυτα περι ομοσπονδιων καποιον δικο μας εδω στο Ελλαντα ?


Το θεμα ειναι οτι καποια παιδια θα κανουν κακη επιλογη πλευρας μεχρι να ανακαλυψουν σαν δευτεροι Κολομβοι την μανα του ΒΒ την Αμερικη !

Και για να κλεισουμε με οσα ελεγα τοσα χρονια με μεγαλη δοση αστειου :

----------


## Polyneikos

Εντάξει, θα μας τρελλάνουν Αμερικάνοι και Ευρωπαίοι με συνεχείς αναρτήσεις τους, χωρίς σταθερότητα.
Μετα την χθεσινή ανάρτηση του Arnold οτι τα Arnold Classic θα γίνονται υπό την αιγίδα της ΝPC του Manion με σκοπό να δίνονται IFBB Pro κάρτες, σημερα η IFBB ανακοινωσε οτι τα Arnold Classic της Βραζιλίας, Νότιας Αφρικής και Ευρώπης θα μπουν στο καλεντάρι της και θα μοιραστούν Elite Pro καρτες.

----------


## Muscleboss

> Το θεμα ειναι οτι καποια παιδια θα κανουν κακη επιλογη πλευρας μεχρι να ανακαλυψουν σαν δευτεροι Κολομβοι την μανα του ΒΒ την Αμερικη !


Μεγάλη αλήθεια...

----------


## NASSER

Το πιο σημαντικό της όλης ιστορίας είναι πως ο Manion ανοίγει την πόρτα σε όλους τους αθλητές να συμμετάσχουν και να διεκδικήσουν και έπαθλα και τις περιβόητες ''κάρτες''... Και η πιο ρητορική ερώτηση είναι γιατί μέχρι τώρα δεν μπορούσαν όλοι να συμμετάσχουν? Ή δεν τους δόθηκε η ευκαιρία?

----------


## Polyneikos

Στελέχη της IFBB έσπευσαν να ενημερώσουν πως αυτη η ιστοσελίδα (*Arnold Amateur*) στο facebook, δεν διαχειρίζεται απο τους επίσημους Promoters των Arnοld Classic, οπότε η είδηση (οτι ο Μanion και ο Arnold θα έχουν αποκλειστική συνεργασία) υπό αυτή την προοπτική μπορεί να είναι ψευδής. 
Αυτή την στιγμή το Arnold Classic στο Ohio θα τρέξει σίγουρα με την ΝPC* όπως επιβεβαιώνεται από την επίσημη ιστοσελίδα* και θα μοιράσει IFBB Pro κάρτες από την IFBB Pro League , ενώ τα* Arnold Classic της Βραζιλίας, Νότιας Αφρικής και Ευρώπης* θα τρέξουν με την IFBB του Σαντοχα και απο εκεί θα μοιραστούν Elite Pro κάρτες. Όπως δείχνουν τα δεδομένα, ο Arnold Schwarzenegger και ο Bob Lorimer, promoter του Arnold Classic, μοιράζουν τις διοργανώσεις, χωρίς να παίρνουν αποκλειστικά μια πλευρά. 
Σίγουρα υπάρχει και παραπληροφόρηση επιτηδευμένη αλλά και πολλές παρασκηνιακές επικοινωνίες που αλλάζουν τα δεδομένα.

----------


## Polyneikos

Ούτε ο Στέλιος δεν θα μπορούσε να προβλέψει τέτοιες ανατροπές, για να αστειευτούμε και λίγο :01. Razz:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

> Απαπα μη λες τετοια θα βρω το μπελα μου 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Σου θυμιζουν τα λεγομενα αυτα περι ομοσπονδιων καποιον δικο μας εδω στο Ελλαντα ?


Αυτα τα λόγια αν δεν έβλεπα ότι τα έχει πεί ο Άρνολντ και ρωτούσαν ποιός τα είπε θα έλεγα (μέχρι και πρόσφατα που βρεθήκαμε και τα ξανάκουσα για πολοστή φορά και το έχω αναφέρει και στο φόρουμ ) ο Ανάργυρος Τσοπουρίδης που υποστήριζε ακριβώς αυτη την άποψη και θέση για το ββ , αλλα σημασια έχει άσχετα ποιός τα λέει , είναι σωστα και έχουν βάση

----------


## S. KTISTAKIS

> Αυτα τα λόγια αν δεν έβλεπα ότι τα έχει πεί ο Άρνολντ και ρωτούσαν ποιός τα είπε θα έλεγα (μέχρι και πρόσφατα που βρεθήκαμε και τα ξανάκουσα για πολοστή φορά και το έχω αναφέρει και στο φόρουμ ) ο Ανάργυρος Τσοπουρίδης που υποστήριζε ακριβώς αυτη την άποψη και θέση για το ββ , αλλα σημασια έχει άσχετα ποιός τα λέει , είναι σωστα και έχουν βάση


Σωστος η γρια καθως ηταν ο πρωτος ο Αναργυρος και μετα ακολουθησαμε και οι αλλοι !  :03. Thumb up: 





> Ούτε ο Στέλιος δεν θα μπορούσε να προβλέψει τέτοιες ανατροπές, για να αστειευτούμε και λίγο



Η αληθεια ειναι οτι τοση διπλωματια δεν την περιμενα ουτε και εγω. Παμε τωρα στα "χαστουκια"  :

Η Lidle IFBB θα διοργανωνει αγωνες χωρις την Ελιτ των μεγαλων ονοματων PRO και ας εχει χρηματικα επαθλα αρα θα ψαξει για κραχτες η απογοητευμενους - και καλα αδικημενους αθλητες απο τη μαμα IFBB για να τους ενταξει στο δυναμικο τους.

Kακα τα ψεμματα πολυς κοσμος πηγαινει σε κλασικ και αματουρ για να δει τη Μουμια τον Μπασκετακια την Τουλιπα η τον Λεπιδα !

Ειμαι περιεργος να δω τι θα κανει ο Πρασινος ...... 

Εαν αποφασισει να προδωσει τη μαμα πατριδα θα γινει το ελα να δεις με τους φανς του και του Μπασκετακια ! :08. Turtle: 

Η επομενη χρονια ειναι μεταβατικη και δυσκολη για ολους !

Και για να μην ξεχνιομαστε με το ρεβιθουλη :

----------


## Polyneikos

Η International ΙFBB του *Raphael Santoya* κάνει ένα άνοιγμα προς την Αμερική, δημιουργώντας ως επέκτασή της την *IFBB Physique America* με επικεφαλή ως πρόεδρο τον *Wayne S. DeMilia.
*Ο ίδιος μάλιστα φρόντισε γρήγορα να εντάξει στο δυναμικό της IFBB Physique America τον* "Μαύρο Πρίγκιπα", Robby Robinson

**

Εστάλη ως επικοινωνία σε αθλητές η παρακάτω ανακοίνωση

*


> IFBB Elite Pro league letter
> 
> Dear Athlete,
> Hoping this communication reaches you in best shape.
> 
> 
> We are pleased to contact you, confirming the new IFBB ELITE PRO calendar of events https://eliteproifbb.co m/events/category/elite-pro/ a nd IFBB ELITE PRO CARD benefits now available to you.
> 
> 
> ...


*


Ως ανταπάντηση η IFBB Pro League έστειλε την εξής ανακοίνωση ενημερώνοντας τους αθλητές να αγνοήσουν οποιαδήποτε ενημέρωση λαμβάνουν απο άλλους:

*


*Πηγή*

----------


## Polyneikos

> Αυτή την στιγμή το Arnold Classic στο Ohio θα τρέξει σίγουρα με την ΝPC* όπως επιβεβαιώνεται από την επίσημη ιστοσελίδα* και θα μοιράσει IFBB Pro κάρτες από την IFBB Pro League , ενώ τα* Arnold Classic της Βραζιλίας, Νότιας Αφρικής και Ευρώπης* θα τρέξουν με την IFBB του Σαντοχα και απο εκεί θα μοιραστούν Elite Pro κάρτες. Όπως δείχνουν τα δεδομένα, ο Arnold Schwarzenegger και ο Bob Lorimer, promoter του Arnold Classic, μοιράζουν τις διοργανώσεις, χωρίς να παίρνουν αποκλειστικά μια πλευρά. 
> Σίγουρα υπάρχει και παραπληροφόρηση επιτηδευμένη αλλά και πολλές παρασκηνιακές επικοινωνίες που αλλάζουν τα δεδομένα.


Πιστοί στην καθολική ενημέρωση της συγκεκριμένης διάσπασης, βαζουμε ότι εξελίξεις υπάρχουν:

Συγκεκριμένα, o Αrnold αποφάσισε να "μοιράσει την πίτα" των Arnold Classic δίνοντας αυτό της Αμερικής στο Ohio αλλά και την Αυστραλίας στην NPC του Jim Manion και τα Arnold Classic της Βραζιλίας, Νότιας Αφρικής και Ευρώπης θα τρέξουν με την Ιnternational IFBB του Santoya η οποία έσπευσε να ενημερώσει τους αθλητές πως τα Arnold Classic της Αμερικής και της Αυστραλίας δεν ειναι αναγνωρισμένα events απο τους ίδιους και διοργανώνονται από την IFBB που έχει υποπέσει σε παραπτώματα διεθνών κανονισμών αλλά και Παγκόσμιου Κώδικα περί Αντιντόπινγκ Control καθώς και υπάρχουν παραβιάσεις σύμφωνα με το άρθρο 19.4.7 του Καταστατικού της IFBB

Ολόκληρη η ανακοίνωση: 




> The Bodybuilding events to be held in* Columbus* (next March 1-4, 2018) and *Australia* (next March 16-18, 2018) are NOT IFBB sanctioned events.
> 
> Both events are organized by an IFBB suspended organization, due to breach of International Sport Regulations and serious violations of the World Anti-Doping Code.
> 
> 
> The participation in any of these non-sanctionned events will carry a re-installment process, accordingly to article 19.4.7 of the IFBB Constitution, without prejudice of additional disciplinary measures that may be adopted by National Federations.


Πηγή : *IFBB*

----------


## Δημητρης 1924

Έχουν υποπέσει σε παραπτώματα ντόπινγκ κοντρόλ,τ'ακουσαμε κι αυτο,αντε να δούμε τι αλλο δούμε παρακάτω.

----------


## Polyneikos

Σειρα της IFBB Pro League να κάνει την κίνησή της , ανακοινώνοντας την αλληλογραφία που είχαν με την οικογένεια Weider οι οποίοι τους απέστειλαν επιστολή διευκρινίζοντας οτι είναι οι μόνοι εξουσιοδοτημένοι για να χρησιμοποιούν το όνομα Ben Weider , σε αγώνες.

----------


## Polyneikos

*Ο αγωνιστικός χάρτης της NPC για το 2018 με τους αγώνες που θα δίνουν IFBB Pro κάρτες*

** Ενδεχομένως να υπάρχουν αλλαγές σε ημερομηνίες αγώνων **

----------


## Polyneikos

Το Calendari της IFBB  με τους αγώνες παγκοσμίως για το 2018!






*https://www.ifbb.com/2018-ifbb-calendar-of-events/*

----------


## Antonis Giannoulis

Πω πω χαμός γίνεται.. εχουμε χάσει την μπάλα..!!

----------


## Polyneikos

Αντώνη όντως.
Πλέον υπάρχει πληθώρα διοργανώσεων, επιλογών αγώνων για τους αθλητες.
Φυσικά ειναι δύσκολο να δούμε εικόνες όπως αυτές του παρελθόντος, με 30-40 αθλητές σε bodybuilding κατηγορίες, όπως στα Παγκόσμια ή στα Πανευρωπαικά , που ήταν οι κεντρικοί άξονες.

----------


## Muscleboss

> Πω πω χαμός γίνεται.. εχουμε χάσει την μπάλα..!!


Την έχουμε χάσει εμείς που ασχολούμαστε, φαντάσου οι υπόλοιποι που θα ακούν αγώνες και επαγγελματίες IFBB και θα είναι το ίδιο και το αυτό...

----------


## Antonis Giannoulis

Απλά δεν είμαι σύμφωνος με την κατάσταση και την διάσπαση που έχει γινει.. Πραγματικά τεράστιος αριθμός αγώνων ετησίως και απο τις 2 IFBB ομοσπονδίες.. Νομίζω έχει χαθεί το νόημα εδω πέρα και έχει δημιουργηθεί ένας ''πόλεμος'' μεταξύ των δύο προέδρων, για το ποιός θα δελεάσει περισσότερους αθλητές να πανε με το μέρος του... Απο την μία πλευρά υπάρχει και το θετικό οτι πλέον δεν υπάρχει το μονοπώλιο και ίσως ετσι είναι καλύτερα για τους ΜΗ επαγγελματίες.. Απο την άλλη πιστεύω εάν ήταν στην ζωή κάποιο απο τα αδέρφια Weider, θα είχανε χάσει την μιλιάς τους με την κατάληξη αυτή της ομοσπονδίας που δημιουργήσανε με τόση αγάπη... Νομίζω χάθηκε το όραμα...

----------


## Polyneikos

Θέση στην κόντρα πήρε και ο Phil Heath στην *προσωπική του σελίδα στο facebook*, ενοχλημένος που για έναν αγωνα Elite Pro της IFBB International στην Ινδία χρησιμοποιήθηκε ως αφίσσα μια φωτογραφία του .
Αναφέρει ότι με αυτόν τον τρόπο προσπαθούν να μπερδέψουν το κοινό, υποστηρίζοντας με δυνατό τρόπο την IFBB Pro θεωρώντας την κορυφαία και πως είναι ο μόνος τρόπος να οδηγηθείς στα υψηλότερα επίπεδα.
Αναφέρει χαρακτηριστικά :




> PUBLIC ANNOUNCEMENT!!!!! The fradulent, dishonest, low class federation called IFBB Elite Pro is using my image to try and confuse YOU the Fans in effort to get you to attend shows that I am clearly NOT AFFILIATED WITH. This is quite pathetic on their part as I am an IFBB PRO LEAGUE ATHLETE WHO COMPETES FOR THE HIGHEST AWARD IN BODYBUILDING THE MR OLYMPIA! You can tell how desperate they must be to try and swindle you the fans into thinking such garbage but I along with my fellow IFBB PRO LEAGUE Competitors, Judges, Promoters and other affiliates will continue to bring out the truth and keep bringing forth the greatest events in the WORLD!!! If you wanna be the best then there is no comparison so join the THE NPC and/or our affiliates to earn the highest respected Pro Status in the world, THE IFBB PRO LEAGUE where TRUE CHAMPIONS ARE MADE AND EARN YOUR PLACE AMONGST OUR INDUSTRY's GREATEST ATHLETES!

----------


## Polyneikos

*Ο Robert Piotrkowicz και ο Aliaksei Shabunia μεταβαίνουν στην IFBB Elite Pro League;*


Οι πληροφορίες λένε ότι ο Πολωνός  *Robert Piotrkowicz* έχει κάνει  μετάβαση στην IFBB Elite Pro League από την IFBB Pro League.
Ο Robert έχει αγωνιστεί σε πολλούς αγώνες με την IFBB Pro League από το  2007, όταν κέρδισε το Amateur World Championships και πήρε την επαγγελματική κάρτα.
Συμμετείχε στο Mr Olympia  τέσσερις φορές στην καριέρα του . Ο πρωταθλητής της Πολωνίας αποφάσισε να μεταβεί στην IFBB Elite Pro League για να συνεχίσει να εκπροσωπεί τη χώρα του σε όλο τον κόσμο.
Επίσης, ο Robert είναι προσκεκλημένος στο 2018 Arnold Classic Europe και φαίνεται ότι θα δεχθεί την πρόσκληση.






Ένας άλλος αθλητής που πιθανόν να αγωνίζεται από εδώ και στο εξής στην  League IFBB Elite Pro είναι ο Aliaksei Shabunia από την Λευκορωσία.
Ο Aliaksei ανταγωνίζεται ως IFBB Pro μετά από το 2012 όπου είχε βγεί 2ος στην SuperHayweight στο Arnold Classic.
Όπως ο Robert Piotrkowicz, ο Aliaksei έχει επίσης προσκληθεί να αγωνιστεί στο 2018 Arnold Classic Europe τον Σεπτέμβριο.
Οι τελευταίοι διαγωνισμοί του ήταν το 2016, όταν κατετάχθη  πέμπτος στο Levrone Classic και έκτος στην Olympia Europe.

----------

